# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  What is your favourite kind of chocolate

## Maciamo

Cacao originated in central America. The Mayans and Aztecs drank it (with chilli pepper and without sugar) as an aphrodisiac. But chocolate as we know it today is a purely European invention. The Englishman Joseph Fry made the first chocolate for eating in 1847, followed in 1849 by the Cadbury brothers. But everybody know that the best chocolate is the Belgian variety. It was the Swiss immigrant Jean Neuhaus who invented the praline chocolate in Brussels in 1857.

Nowadays, the best chocolates around the world, be them Belgian, French, Swiss or other, follow the Belgian tradition of chocolate making. Côte d'Or and Galler are the two brands that I consider to be the leaders and main innovators in the market. Here is a list of the most common types of chocolate bars :

- praliné dark
- praliné milk
- praliné white

- dark with liqueur
- milk with liqueur
- white with liqueur

- dark with hazelnuts (or almonds)
- milk with hazelnuts (or almonds)
- white with hazelnuts (or almonds)

- dark with coffee
- milk with coffee
- white with coffee

- dark with crunchy biscuit
- milk with crunchy biscuit
- white with crunchy biscuit

- dark with vanilla cream
- milk with vanilla cream 

- dark with cherry
- dark with orange

- manon (white with hazelnut paste and coffee)
- piedmontais (nuts, crispy rice, coconut)


Here is an overview of the Galler chocolate bars and here are the products of Côte d'Or.


Personally, I only like dark chocolate, with a preference for liqueurs, pralinés and cherries. I never really liked milk chocolate. I used to like white chocolate as a child, but almost can't stand it anymore.

In winter (in Belgium at least) I eat in average one bar of chocolate per day.  :Bluush:

----------


## Kinsao

I like really dark chocolate, the darker the better, my fave that I had so far was some type that was 80% cocoa.  :Liplick:  I don't really like praline or choco with nuts so from the list I would have to say 'dark with coffee' or 'dark with orange'.  :Poh:

----------


## Maciamo

As a chocolate addict, I felt the urge to post this here.

Chocolate gives people more of a buzz than passionate kisses: study

The results of this study are really surprising. I suppose that the "buzz" of a kiss depends a lot on how much the two people are 'in love' (biochemically speaking). In the same way as kissing the same person everyday year after year reduces the excitement, could it be that eating chocolate several times a week for a prolonged period reduce the stimulation brought by it ? In that case, they might consider re-checking their volunteers' kissing and chocolate habits.

----------


## Elizabeth van Kampen

I love milk chocote with a taste of coffee. I am afraid that I am addicted to chocolate. Just can't stop when I start eating it. You can give the same taste daily, I'll still love it. 
I lived 9 years in Switzerland, Lausanne, that is the country where I really learned to eat chocolate! And I also stopped smoking while in Lausanne.
Who knows it might have been because of all that wonderful delicious chocolate?

----------


## Dutch Baka

I love milk chocolate. I especially love "Milka Chocolate" I know it is cheap chocolate but I love it, and haven't found it in Japan yet (well, not the one that I want).

----------


## Alma

> I love milk chocolate. I especially love "Milka Chocolate" I know it is cheap chocolate but I love it, and haven't found it in Japan yet (well, not the one that I want).


when I was in Japan for two weeks, I nearly went mad because of lack of chocolate  :Sou ka:  for first couple of days I had my own supplies  :Bluush:  but after that, I really had a problem to find any to buy  :Sou ka:  

milka is worse ever, IMHO... I prefer ''ritter sport'' (but that can be too strong, even for me)

on topic: i prefer dark chocolate. dark and bitter too.

 :Wavey:  to all chocolate addicts here

----------


## ShayLee

Chocolate addict speaking *laughs*
Recently, I started to prefer dark chocolate too  :Smiling:  Like Kinsao said: the darker the better!
I used to like Milka, but the taste is just not the same as is used to be. So now I usually buy Gorenjka [slovenian chocolate] - dark one with 70% cocoa and ginger or orange peels *yummy*
On speacial occasions it's all about Lindt or Cote d'Or *goes to find some chocolate*

----------


## Alma

> *goes to find some chocolate*


lol
this reminded me watching movie ''chocolate'' and going crazy because I haven't chocolate at home to eat :Mad:  
 :Wavey:

----------


## Kinsao

Mmmm, ginger or orange flavour choco is the best!  :Cool:   :Liplick: 

Recently I found some Cote d'Or choco that was 85&#37; cocoa, yum yum!

----------


## Minty

My favorites are Lindt & Sprungli (in Australia it is just called Lindt); I also love Toblerone chocolate, other than that Nestle;. I only like the Nestle sold in Europe, the Nestle sold in Australia (obviously not bashing my own country) but honestly taste terrible. I think my taste has changed since I move to Western Europe; I also donft like the Dominofs pizza in Australia but love the ones here!!! Yumc

My favorite flavors are dark chocolates or milk chocolates with mint, dark chocolates with fruit and nuts, milk chocolate with hazelnuts (Nutella!!!)and this cereal flavor one by Lindt & Sprungli, it is a milk chocolate. 

I tried a 99 percent dark chocolate the other day by Lindt , wow it was so bitter, so difficult to eat.

Oh for Xmas and New Year I bought two very pretty chocolate boxes from Lindt & Sprungli, very expensive, with different flavours of chocolates, some white, some dark, some milk, absolutely delicious...

I think I prefer Swiss chocolate overall, the Cote d'Or is too sweet for me, my mother in Law used to buy those for me for Xmas, but now she changes to Nestle; or Poulain.

You see, Cod'Or is too sweet for me. Their white chocolate is totally uneatable, wayyyyyyyyyyy too sweet for my taste. Only the dark ones are ok, but I still prefer Swiss chocolates over all.

There is this French pastry shop that sells freshly made chocolates where we live, their chocolates are nice too.

----------


## ArmandV

Milk or white chocolate.

----------


## Maciamo

A German study published recently in the USA demonstrated that eating 2 squares of black chocolate everyday contributes to reducing arterial hypertension.

----------


## marrabel

- milk with vanilla cream is the tastiest chocolate in the world. Yummy. But to have the fresh mind we are to eat dark chocolate!

----------


## ^ lynx ^

piedmontais

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Dark with hazelnuts or almonds.

----------


## marrabel

white chocolate is also adored by me. with lots of nuts.

----------


## jdanel

Chocolate with peanut butter - perhaps unique to the US - brand name Reece's, but there are others too.

----------


## jdanel

> A German study published recently in the USA demonstrated that eating 2 squares of black chocolate everyday contributes to reducing arterial hypertension.


There is, in the US, great confusion as to what is meant by "dark chocolate". And, of course, our lax labeling laws do nothing to clear up the mystery.

Does it mean "high cocoa content" as one would think, or does it mean "treated by the alkali process" - Dutch process?

I can't understand why alkali-processed chocolate would be better for you than other types. High cocoa content does make sense to me.

----------


## Viktoriya

I love milk chocolate very much and prefer to eat it daily! Yummy!

----------


## Christos

Hazelnut Truffles' are top!

----------


## Alizey

I like dark chocolate very much. I like many things make with chocolate like chocolate cake. Chocolate ice-cream, chocolate bread, chocolate coffee and chocolate sweet dishes. Hope you like it.

----------


## Thulean

Cannot vote at all here - there's no pure dark bitter chocolate  :Laughing: 
THIS is what I call chocolate - http://www.lindtusa.com/shop/90-cocoa-excellence-bar

----------


## Aberdeen

I'll admit that Lindt makes a decent quality chocolate, but it's far too sweet for me. If I'm going to buy chocolate from a big factory, it has to be either Ritter Sport's Praline or any of the types of milk chocolate made a Canadian company called Rogers (the chocolate company, not the television cable company). As for those of you who despise milk chocolate and only like dark chocolate, I realize you're in the majority among those who know the difference between actual chocolate and chocolate coloured confectionary, but I have to wonder whether you've ever tasted good quality milk chocolate. And no, "white chocolate" is not chocolate, IMO. However, I think that regardless of whether one loves milk chocolate or dark chocolate, in order to get a really good product, one really has to find some small local chocolate maker who sees chocolate making as a divine calling. There's a chocolate vendor at the farmer's market in the city where I currently live who sells what I think is the best chocolate in the world.

----------


## Ian L

Milk chocolate

----------

